# Hey from Montreal!!! LF Breeders!



## Reboudre (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,

As the title says I'm from montreal. Sorry in advance for my french accent!

I've been keeping reptiles for over 13 years and now it's time to move to something new.

I would really appreciate if you guys could tell me witch breeder's ship to Canada/Quebec/Montreal. Ooths or live(I'm not sure if live is even possible...)

The species I would get are :

- Ghost

- Devil flower

- Orchid.

- probably spiny flower too

Thanks in advance and looking foward to share a lot with you guys.

Rémy


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## dmina (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Remy... your accent really don't bother me...hehe



 *to the Group!*

I am north of Detroit... if you want to take a road trip...


----------



## drotski (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello! I live a 5 hours drive away, and have visited Montreal twice. I proposed to my wife there! Currently not offering what you are after, but keep in touch...would love an excuse to go back to Montreal!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello Rémy and welcome to the forum


----------



## lilwo (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## lilwo (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 19, 2015)

dmina that picture you posted scarred me for life lol :helpsmilie:


----------



## Antsebants (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey, I'm located in the South Shore and have a theopropus elegans pair (banded flower mantis) and a brunneria Borealis nymph (L3). Mantislabcanada has a pretty good list of mantids and packages very well!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Antsebants said:


> Hey, I'm located in the South Shore and have a theopropus elegans pair (banded flower mantis) and a brunneria Borealis nymph (L3). Mantislabcanada has a pretty good list of mantids and packages very well!


This post is 5 years old... 

- MantisGirl13


----------

